# Batman vs Superman: Dawn of Justice new sneak peek



## tomBitonti (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi,

I'm not finding a Batman vs. Superman thread, so here's a new one.

Just spotted a new sneak peek on IMDB:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2975590...D&pf_rd_s=hero&pf_rd_t=15061&pf_rd_i=homepage

It's short, but intense.

Thx!

TomB


----------



## delericho (Dec 1, 2015)

Hmm...

Are we sure that's Superman?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm thinking it's a batman dream sequence.

AR


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2015)

Included the actual trailer for convenience.

[video=youtube;6as8ahAr1Uc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6as8ahAr1Uc[/video]

Dream sequence.  Very definitely a dream sequence. We already know Bats blames Supes for the destruction of Metropolis, and that he distrusts the very concept of a godlike alien.  This is his nightmare- what his paranoia leads him to view Supes as.

We should know more today/tomorrow, as there's a new trailer tonight US time, apparently.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 2, 2015)

Batman has Superman right where he wants him.


----------



## PurpleDragonKnight (Dec 3, 2015)

looks very decent


----------



## MechaPilot (Dec 3, 2015)

A new full trailer is out on tonight's Jimmy Kimmel.  I don't watch Kimmel, so I'm hoping WB puts it on Youtube soon after.

As far as questions about the scene, it's definitely a dream.  There is even a toy with Batman wearing that costume: Knightmare Batman.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 3, 2015)

Here's the full trailer!

[video=youtube;fis-9Zqu2Ro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fis-9Zqu2Ro[/video]


----------



## tomBitonti (Dec 3, 2015)

Wish I could listen to this just now ...

Nice entry there at the end!

Thx!

TomB


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 3, 2015)

OK, I have to admit it. I didn't think that Gal Godot was a good fit for the part, but she looks like she fits it just fine in this trailer.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 3, 2015)

oh so it is Doomsday Zod


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 3, 2015)

This movie better be as good as the trailer or I'm writing an angry email to the director.

Anyway, so will we get a second act with Batman fighting Superman and than in the third act they are buddies and fight Doomsday? They certainly sounded friendly when Wonder Woman arrives.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 3, 2015)

Made me laugh.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 4, 2015)

too much spoiler in the trailer - not sure I like Lex, I am more for the confident always in control mastermind, this version seems to be too unstable.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 4, 2015)

goldomark said:


> Made me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 72220




Heh... That's funny.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 4, 2015)

Hand of Evil said:


> too much spoiler in the trailer - not sure I like Lex, I am more for the confident always in control mastermind, this version seems to be too unstable.




yeah I thought that too and this is also not a Lex I want to see. 
but then I also don't like that they are trying a grim and gritty conflict between Supes and Bat vigilante, only to turn it around and end with a buddy team up against the Abomination.


----------



## HobbitFan (Dec 4, 2015)

This take on Lex Luther is horrible..


----------



## Sadras (Dec 4, 2015)

This movie will be horrible, just like the first IMO. 
Sadly the cash train works for formulaic movies as was shown in the first Superman - so Hollywood execs keep on producing the same dreck.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 4, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> yeah I thought that too and this is also not a Lex I want to see.
> but then I also don't like that they are trying a grim and gritty conflict between Supes and Bat vigilante, only to turn it around and end with a buddy team up against the Abomination.



That's kind of mean. I think the Abomination was done better.


----------



## manduck (Dec 4, 2015)

This latest trailer did have a bit too much spoiler.  Now we know pretty much how the entire movie is going to go down.  Doomsday needs more of his signature spikes to look a bit more menacing.  He's kind of plain looking.  I'm not a big fan of what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## MechaPilot (Dec 4, 2015)

I think the Lex we see in the trailer is a bit off because we are seeing a jumble of different moments that, I think, are taken from Lex's real personality (how he is when he tries to manipulate senators, when he's with Lois, and when he creates Doomsday) and a face he puts on for show (how he is at the party, etc).


----------



## MechaPilot (Dec 4, 2015)

manduck said:


> This latest trailer did have a bit too much spoiler.  Now we know pretty much how the entire movie is going to go down.




Isn't that just as true of Civil War?


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 4, 2015)

manduck said:


> This latest trailer did have a bit too much spoiler.  Now we know pretty much how the entire movie is going to go down.  Doomsday needs more of his signature spikes to look a bit more menacing.  He's kind of plain looking.  I'm not a big fan of what I'm seeing so far.




Spikes will probably grow on him during the fight. In an interview, Gal Gadot said that WW cut her opponent's hand and a bone sword grew back in its place. I could see Doomsday being sliced and spikes coming out of his wounds.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 4, 2015)

MechaPilot said:


> Isn't that just as true of Civil War?




yeah but Civil War is an established story arc from comicbook canon, people already knew the general plot and the teasers have not revealed much beyond whose on each side.

Supes vs Bats is apparently a new story and before the trailer the menace who forces Supes and Bats to team up was still an unknown. That was an exciting mystery
that mystery is now gone and moreover we know both who the Ultimate menace is and worse still we know how he came to be.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 4, 2015)

goldomark said:


> Spikes will probably grow on him during the fight. In an interview, Gal Gadot said that WW cut her opponent's hand and a bone sword grew back in its place. I could see Doomsday being sliced and spikes coming out of his wounds.



Awesome. Doomsday will end up looking like Seamus from family guy by the end of the movie.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 5, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Included the actual trailer for convenience.
> 
> [video=youtube;6as8ahAr1Uc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6as8ahAr1Uc[/video]
> 
> ...




*S* look at that mask...anyone see a *joker* in it? *S*


----------



## MechaPilot (Dec 5, 2015)

DM Magic said:


> Not for nothing, but I found Man of Steel to be an amazing Superman movie and I am absolutely floored at how good Superman v Batman is looking. Very excited!




I like Man of Steel as well.  It has its flaws (for example, Lois falling toward the ground instead of toward the black hole), but I thought it was just as good as the first Iron Man movie.


----------



## MechaPilot (Dec 5, 2015)

Hand of Evil said:


> *S* look at that mask...anyone see a *joker* in it? *S*




No.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Dec 7, 2015)

*Just keep Michelangelo away from my pizza.*



goldomark said:


> Made me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 72220



So the big bad is a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle?


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 7, 2015)

calronmoonflower said:


> So the big bad is a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle?




yes - unfortunately they couldn't afford Raphael so had to settle for Mikey who was desperate for work after his stint in rehab

there are rumours that the Foot clan will also show up along with Shang Tsung and the kitchen sink.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 7, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> yes - unfortunately they couldn't afford Raphael so had to settle for Mikey who was desperate for work after his stint in rehab
> 
> there are rumours that the Foot clan will also show up along with Shang Tsung and the kitchen sink.



That sounds awesome. At least it makes Doomsday sound interesting.


----------



## megamania (Dec 7, 2015)

I still say Doomsday looks like the Abomination from Incredible Hulk.  He just has a bad case of red eyes.    Allergies more than likely


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 7, 2015)

megamania said:


> I still say Doomsday looks like the Abomination from Incredible Hulk.  He just has a bad case of red eyes.    Allergies more than likely



I don't know about that. He has the TMNT nose, which is flat, rather than the more defined and raised nose of the Hulk's Abomination. Doomsday looks more like one of the turtles with a bad case of pinkeye.


----------



## Jhaelen (Dec 7, 2015)

DM Magic said:


> I found Man of Steel to be an amazing Superman movie and I am absolutely floored at how good Superman v Batman is looking. Very excited!



Yup, I was quite surprised how much I liked 'Man of Steel', especially considering how bad the previous superman movie was.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 7, 2015)

calronmoonflower said:


> So the big bad is a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle?




Plot twist, Batman in his Iron Man armor will play the part of Shredder.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 7, 2015)

DM Magic said:


> Not for nothing, but I found Man of Steel to be an amazing Superman movie and I am absolutely floored at how good Superman v Batman is looking. Very excited!




Me too. I loved it!


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 7, 2015)

Jhaelen said:


> Yup, I was quite surprised how much I liked 'Man of Steel', especially considering how bad the previous superman movie was.




I finally saw "Man of Steel" over the weekend and it was a good enough movie, taken on its own merits, but I can completely understand why old school Superman fans so dislike it. There are so many things in it that the Golden Age hero never would have done. Even the Silver Age character would have balked at them.


----------



## megamania (Dec 7, 2015)

"I thought she was with you."


Supes-  "well then.... hello.... free this weekend?"


----------



## Morrus (Dec 7, 2015)

DM Magic said:


> This movie shows _why_ he adopts certain creeds and policies, such as Do Not Kill.




He's never had that policy. He's killed plenty of times.




































[video=youtube;LnPFZI_E_sQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnPFZI_E_sQ[/video]


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 7, 2015)

DM Magic said:


> I agree with you -- there are a lot of things Superman of the comics wouldn't do. But keep in mind, he wasn't Superman in this movie: He was Kal-El of Krypton. It's the events of this movie that _make_ him Superman. This movie shows _why_ he adopts certain creeds and policies, such as Do Not Kill. It's a true origin story, one we've never seen before in film for him.




His morals came from his adoptive mother and father. In the early days he might have let someone kill himself, typically a foe whose machinations backfire, but he wouldn't kill someone himself. Even on the rare occasions later on in which he did kill, it wouldn't be mass slaughter. In that movie we can easily believe that thousands of humans are killed, as 'collateral damage', but he cries for a single Kryptonian.

That's why it was fine as a stand alone movie but, to me, not as a Superman movie.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 7, 2015)

DM Magic said:


> I agree with you -- there are a lot of things Superman of the comics wouldn't do. But keep in mind, he wasn't Superman in this movie: He was Kal-El of Krypton. It's the events of this movie that _make_ him Superman. This movie shows _why_ he adopts certain creeds and policies, such as Do Not Kill. It's a true origin story, one we've never seen before in film for him.




just watched the Supergirl vs Red Faced episode and the line where Henshaw says "people aren't scared of  your cousin because he has god like powers they're scared of what he might do if he lost his temper." which while corny as eck did make me wonder if it was a deliberate line given that the Movie is about what could Supes do if he lost his temper.

in other words I'm agreeing that taken as an alternative universe What If ... story, Man of Steel works fine


----------



## trappedslider (Dec 8, 2015)

For reference sake this is what doomsday has looked like so far
Superman Doomsday movie:
[sblock]
[/sblock]

JL Cartoon:
[sblock]
 [/sblock]

Injustice gods among us VG
[sblock][/sblock]

Comic 1
[sblock][/sblock]

Comic 2
[sblock][/sblock]

Comic 3
[sblock][/sblock]


----------

